# hunters safety course needed for..coyote hunting,****?



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm thinking you do not need to take the course if your hunting just yotes and *****.. :?:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

In Utah it is needed to buy a license. You can hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk and racoon without it. Other states are different. Wyoming you cant even shoot on public ground without it.


----------



## DEVILDOG (May 13, 2011)

reb8600, what's your source for that info? I have a few buddies who have never really done any hunting and wanted me to take em. I looked on the DWR's site but didn't really find anything about hunting without a bluecard. it has always been my impression that you need a bluecard to hunt anything in utah, and i recall my hunters ed teacher saying the same. If you are right then that would be awesome.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Several years ago I sent an email to Utah DWR and Wyoming to find out. My daughters had not been through it at the time. That was the information I was given. If you look here at their mission statement http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/additional ... ement.html all it states is that it is required to purchase a hunting license.

R657-23-3. Hunter Education Required

(1)(a) To obtain a hunting license, any person born after December 31, 1965, must present proof of having passed a division approved hunter education course.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Utah is one of the very few states where you do not need to buy a license to hunt varmints such as coyotes, jackrabbits etc. In other words you don't need a blue card to hunt coyotes. However I would advise someone to take the class just so they have that knowledge.


----------



## DEVILDOG (May 13, 2011)

sweet. thanks guys, this is just what i was looking for.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Confirmed! Talked to DNR. 

thanks, Gents


----------



## Sherman Tank (10 mo ago)

mtnwestwalkers said:


> I'm thinking you do not need to take the course if your hunting just yotes and ***.. :?:


good


----------



## Sherman Tank (10 mo ago)

what are the license for Iowa for hunting animals how do I take it in Iowa


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sherman Tank said:


> what are the license for Iowa for hunting animals how do I take it in Iowa


For Iowa I would suggest that you contact the Iowa Department of Natural Resources and ask them. 









Iowa Department of Natural Resources


The Official Home page for the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, DNR. Our mission is to conserve and enhance our natural resources in cooperation with individuals and organizations to improve the quality of life for Iowans and ensure a legacy for future generations.



www.iowadnr.gov





This site is mostly for the state of Utah and the surrounding areas, and while we may have a member or two from Iowa you might wait a long time before they replied to your question.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Resurrecting an 11 year old thread, that must be some kind of record!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Resurrecting an 11 year old thread, that must be some kind of record!


I am seeing that as normal with forums and folks doing a google search. I've seen threads older than 20 years reopened on a couple other forums that are that old. 

What's funny is that the person posting the new question is usually asking if someone has resolved a problem on that 20 year old thread.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> What's funny is that the person posting the new question is usually a Bot.



Fixed it for you.


----------

